# Bran flakes or All Bran?



## Carina1962 (Jul 2, 2011)

Can someone tell me which ones are the best to go for in terms of sugar content and also what brand?  thanks


----------



## David H (Jul 2, 2011)

*Bran Flakes nutrition info:* http://www.kelloggs.co.uk/products/branflakes/Cereal/bran_flakes.aspx

*All bran nutrition info:*
http://www.kelloggs.co.uk/products/viewproduct.aspx?id=299

Don't know about other brands


----------



## trophywench (Jul 2, 2011)

All quoted Grams of Carb per 100g weight

Kelloggs All Bran  48g Carb
K's Bran Flakes  66,  Yoghurty  69
K's Fruit 'n' Fibre  68
K's Multi-Grain Start  80
K's Sultana Bran  67
Weetabix Alpen Crunchy Bran  56.3
Mornflake Crunchy Oatbran  49.7
Quaker Oat Bran Crispies  69
Q's Oat Krunchies  63


----------



## HelenM (Jul 3, 2011)

All Bran is very much lower GI.
Can't find a UK tested version (Kelloggs uses different recipes in each country) but for the Australian versions,
 (Canadian and Us ones seem to be a bit higher every time 
All Bran  30
Bran Flakes 74
All Bran wheat flakes are in the middle at 60


----------



## Northerner (Jul 3, 2011)

I used to really like bran flakes until I discovered how much of a spike I got from them!


----------



## FM001 (Jul 3, 2011)

I get a bigger post spike with the bran flakes than what I get with all-bran.


----------

